# Disturbing Film - "Earthlings"



## QtrHorse

I forgot to include this: Informative Movie About Society's Treatment of Animals With EARTHLINGS


----------



## DarkChylde

Sounds interesting, I will hafta check it out. Thanx for the info!

Kudos on the protest! I did stuff like that back in the day....... Now I am too involved with nursing school and kids and horses. I was so proud of myself when I (well, WE) got locked up protesting the nuclear plant being built, ahhhhh, back in the day.....:lol:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

I am a meat eater and will always be... I hunt, fish, and have assisted in raising cattle, goats, rabbits, chickens, ducks, and sheep for human consumption. 

i did go to the website and watched the vidoes that they had on there and I do get upset over movies like this. I get upset in one way because of how some of the human race has been so cruel to other humans, animals, and nature. But it also upsets me because they bring out the worst in the human race... showing Hitler, the KKK, and the mass feed lots for a few examples. What about the people that raise the animals with repect?

There are many farmers that provide fresh feed, water, and bedding to the meat animals. Like when we raised and butchered, the animal was killed by a quick bolt to the head (ive seen it done many times)... also I feel that God provided the animals for us to eat (and other animals to eat), he also made plants and water available for the animals to grow (and humans)

The DNR puts limits in on how much wild game can be leagally taken- and they enforce it very tightly (atleast around where I hunt). Most people follow the rules but there is also times that some people don't, which ruins the way "outside" people look at hunting or fishing. 

I know you didnt start the thread to offend anyone (which Im not offended) Im just putting my 2 cents in about how I feel with animal rights organizations... I agree that the way some things are run needs to stop but it shouldnt make everyone stop eating meat either....


----------



## wanderlust

I am a vegetarian, and try and only eat free range, organic eggs and milk. I try and not use leather when there is a suitable substitute. I don't wear fur. 

But I do agree that a lot of the organizations are a bit over the top. There is a middle ground between the abuse and the exaggeration of how bad these industries are.


----------



## county

I eat meat love the stuff actually and just have never heard a logical reason to ban eating any species. Myself I don't take videos that are one sided seriously regardless who makes them or which side of an issue they represent. I've worked in the slaughter industry for decades and small livestock operations to large scale operations. Some of all are very very well run and some of all are very poorly run. The vast majority of both are very good and always have been.


----------



## kershkova

the only fur iteam i own is my uggs and leather stuff for my horse. allmy friends parnets who raise like cows and stuff treat them with respect and bath them and take care of thewm just like their horses their meat and milk cows . so at lest some people are like that.


----------



## xilikeggs0

QtrHorse said:


> This past weekend my son and I participated in a anti-fur protest and one of our fellow protestors gave me a copy of a film called "Earthlings". Although the film does not focus specifically on our use of and relationship with horses, they are included and discussed with a variety of other animals with whom we co-habitate with here on earth. It was produced in 2007 and is narrated by the actor Joaquin Phoenix.
> If you are interested in educating yourself and your family about how humans treat our fellow species and how it is impacting our environment and health this is an excellent film. I caution that it is not for everyone, it will make you cry and you may never want to eat meat or fish again, wear leather, or continue to "look the other way" and ignore what is going on with our so-called food supply, clothing industry and entertainment industry. It will probably give you a few nightmares and I would never show it to young children who do not have the skills to deal with the graphic nature of the film.
> If you are interested in viewing the film and can not find a free copy of it from a local animal rights organization chapter, send me an PM and I will make sure a copy gets sent to you.


 Sorry, but have you never ridden in a leather saddle, or worn leather boots?


----------



## GSJCCrider

I am a meat eater and i could not live without it But the reson i am not a vegitarian is cuz, even tho i would not be eating meat, they are still gonna eat meat.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

county said:


> I eat meat love the stuff actually and just have never heard a logical reason to ban eating any species. Myself I don't take videos that are one sided seriously regardless who makes them or which side of an issue they represent. I've worked in the slaughter industry for decades and small livestock operations to large scale operations. Some of all are very very well run and some of all are very poorly run. *The vast majority of both are very good and always have been.*





I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Starlight

that is awsome
!!!!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

I am a meat eater and thats not gonna change mostly because i love the stuff. I have had a first hand look at places where people raise their animals for human consumption such as cows, sheep, pigs, and such. It really bothers me that some videos (im not saying that this one says that or anything as i have not watched it yet) Only show the bad side of the industry. I have family that own a dairy farm and their cows are treated as if they were humans! It really gives those people who are doing their job a bad name, people really cannot look at every single farm that raises animals to be eaten as "Oh My Goodness those kind of people are horrible and treat their animals like crap!" Most farmers treat their animals with the upmost respect.


----------



## manhirwen

I think it's great that you believe in something and you're protesting the fur industry. That's great. Although I really like my leather boots and my bunny fur lined slippers. I don't know what I'd do without them on cold nights. 

I love eating meat. In fact, I'm eating it right now! vegetarian diets aren't really good for children either. Protein and iron are so important to their development that to stop the meat industry altogether would be very bad for the human children all over the world. I believe animals were made for our consumption and companionship. I think they deserve to be treated well up until their time has come. But seriously, some people take it too far when they decide that ALL meat and leather goods come from abused, neglected, mistreated, tortured animals. 

I'm glad you stand up for something you believe. But I reserve and exercise my right to disagree. 

Some of my favorite meats are:
Steak
Ground beef (for the hamburgers)
Fried or baked chicken
Salmon
Lamb!
Turkey (mmm gobble gobble)
Piggies for the pepperoni and sausage on my pizza...
gotta love eggs (they count right?)

Let's face it. Some people will treat their children like junk let alone an animal. It's not that animals get the brunt of it. There is just some really cruel humans out their. Some even beat and batter their own spouses, children. How many starving children do you think there is in the world? To me, that's more worth my time saving to be honest. I love animals... but I love children more... 

Sorry bout the randomness LOL


----------



## Hagane

I saw the film - and I have to say it's a good way to make some people think a little about the situation, to be somewhat informed and aware what some people ale capable of, and it's usually just passed over in silence.

The title might make us think about all relationships with all the beings on our World, but the film strictly reffers to the negative sides of it and all the cruelty and how disgusting human kind can be.
I'm a meat-eater, all my family is and it's kind of tradition in here. I'm not proud of it, but I understand the "need" of eating meat and all animal-products with proteins and all the stuff it gives us. If we want to use other living beings for our purpose why the hell don't we make it easier to them? Yet we use their lives for our purposed and sometimes we treat them worse than a thing!
Talk about justice - there is no such a thing in this world!


----------



## reining girl

ugh!!! yes there are horrible sluaghter places but not all of them are. These people only show the bad ones, that should be shut down, but there are good kind ones out there. Cows were made to be eaten!! im sick of all this poor cows poor animals, they should not be eaten, bla bla bla. if we didnt do anything with them, we would be overrun with cows and other animals!!


----------



## boxer

I agree with almost everyone on here. I eat meat and use leather products because I believe leather is better for the environment than synthetics (due to the energy in the production methods and the chemicals used). I try where possible to only eat free range chicken and pork because in Australia these are the animals which are farmed in tiny little cages. I eat only grass fed beef because I believe using grain for beef and lamb is a waste and detrimental to the environment and those animals are not biologically supposed to eat grain. all the animals I eat are processed in reputable, highly regulated abbatoirs. This film was good because it shows just how horrible humans can be. But I do not believe that these people are in the majority, atleast not here in Australia. Just as people who abuse and starve their horses are not in the majority. It is a good film to inform those who do not think about their food choices at all to get them to open their minds and think about how the food gets onto their plate.


----------



## alli09

that movie disturbed me in a lot of ways.I am vegan because I put myself in the animals places.If I was an animal would I want to die? No.I would want to live.


----------



## Tennessee

Bleh. Websites like these are simply biased facts put together. Doesn't affect me much at all. These people say that they are only trying to be good, when in fact they are only pointing out the negative things that humans have done.


----------



## alli09

Tennessee said:


> Bleh. Websites like these are simply biased facts put together. Doesn't affect me much at all. These people say that they are only trying to be good, when in fact they are only pointing out the negative things that humans have done.


then I see you're missing his point.


----------



## BaliDoll

Rather than not eating meat, which makes very little effect, in my opinion, we need to fight for LAWS for ethical treatment of animals. Not everyone in this world is going to be a vegan... sorry it's never going to happen. But, if everyone could be educated on how horribly we treat animals, all over the world, maybe we can change THE TREATMENT of animals.

and wow, whatever they were skinning and it was still alive, that sent a shiver down me... UGH how disgusting. How can we treat other souls like that? I believe in something a lot like hinduism, personally, and it's DISGUSTING to treat animals less then us. We're one.

Honestly though, most of the world can't even treat OTHER HUMANS with any shred of respect... so how are they expected to treat animals that way?


----------



## alli09

BaliDoll said:


> Rather than not eating meat, which makes very little effect, in my opinion, we need to fight for LAWS for ethical treatment of animals. Not everyone in this world is going to be a vegan... sorry it's never going to happen. But, if everyone could be educated on how horribly we treat animals, all over the world, maybe we can change THE TREATMENT of animals.
> 
> and wow, whatever they were skinning and it was still alive, that sent a shiver down me... UGH how disgusting. How can we treat other souls like that? I believe in something a lot like hinduism, personally, and it's DISGUSTING to treat animals less then us. We're one.
> 
> Honestly though, most of the world can't even treat OTHER HUMANS with any shred of respect... so how are they expected to treat animals that way?


that is why I am embarrassed to be this species.


----------



## BaliDoll

you and me both ^


----------



## horseluver50

> ugh!!! yes there are horrible sluaghter places but not all of them are. These people only show the bad ones, that should be shut down, but there are good kind ones out there. Cows were made to be eaten!! im sick of all this poor cows poor animals, they should not be eaten, bla bla bla. if we didnt do anything with them, we would be overrun with cows and other animals!!


About the cow part.. How do you know cows were made to be eaten? Did you make them? How would you like to be cooked up tonight to satisfy someone?
I realize that many of you have different opinions on this.. but you cannot assume that cows were meant to be eaten jjust because you eat them.
I believe that its the way of life, and the food chain. Lions and tigers and other predators eat weaker animals (prey).. to survive.
I agree that eating meat is okay for people and it is not cruel most of the time.
But, what makes me mad, is when people eat meat nonstop and thats all they ever eat, sausage for breakfast, burgers for lunch, and ribs for dinner.
That disturbs me, because you dont need that much meat!! Only eat it when you need it. At the max. once per day. You dont need meat all the the time to survive.. do you?
Also, we dont need to kill animals for no reason either. like for fur fashion. You dont need a gorgeous designer fur coat to survive. NO. We are an advanced society, we have heaters, blankets, jackets houses etc.
I hate it when people take advantage of the world we have today, when many dont have even near to what we have.

Anyways.. to add it all up. I am a vegitarian, I always will be. I am still healthy. I eat seafood, eggs, beans for protein. Lots of fruits and veggies.
I dont hate people who eat meat. I dont disagree with it, I just really dont like it. Go ahead, eat your meat, I wont say rude remarks like some other people. 
The thing I disagree with, is the inhumane slaughtering of animals. If you slaughter them painlessly and quickly, Im fine with that. They dont suffer dying. But, to make them suffer for more than a few seconds, is pure cruel. Would you rather be bled to death for several minutes, even hours before you die! OR.. would you rather be shot in the head, and be gone that very second, then to feel the pain.
Thats JMO


----------



## alli09

reining girl said:


> ugh!!! yes there are horrible sluaghter places but not all of them are. These people only show the bad ones, that should be shut down, but there are good kind ones out there. Cows were made to be eaten!! im sick of all this poor cows poor animals, they should not be eaten, bla bla bla. if we didnt do anything with them, we would be overrun with cows and other animals!!


you know what all you said is called? Propaganda.


----------



## Mrs B

horseluver50 said:


> But, what makes me mad, is when people eat meat nonstop and thats all they ever eat, sausage for breakfast, burgers for lunch, and ribs for dinner.
> That disturbs me, because you dont need that much meat!! Only eat it when you need it. At the max. once per day. You dont need meat all the the time to survive.. do you?
> Also, we dont need to kill animals for no reason either. like for fur fashion. You dont need a gorgeous designer fur coat to survive. NO. We are an advanced society, we have heaters, blankets, jackets houses etc.
> I hate it when people take advantage of the world we have today, when many dont have even near to what we have.


What does it matter the amounts of meat people eat if they're going to eat it nonetheless? If I don't eat it, someone else will. It's already out there. I have no problem with anyone being a vegetarian or vegan, but I eat meat. I enjoy sausage with my eggs, a burger for lunch, and steak for dinner.

Have you ever used a leather saddle and reins? What about your riding boots? Synethetic or leather?


----------



## horseluver50

> What does it matter the amounts of meat people eat if they're going to eat it nonetheless? If I don't eat it, someone else will. It's already out there. I have no problem with anyone being a vegetarian or vegan, but I eat meat. I enjoy sausage with my eggs, a burger for lunch, and steak for dinner.
> 
> Have you ever used a leather saddle and reins? What about your riding boots? Synethetic or leather?


It matters, because not as many animals will be slaughtered if everyone cuts back on their meat.. you dont need that much meat to survive, and the only reason we eat food is to keep our bodies running.
I never said I had anything wrong with you, good for you. But, IMO, it bothers me when people are chomping down ribs till their stuffed.

Omg, dont think Im like one of those people who are like THAT. I have no problem with any of that. The only thing I have a problem with is inhumane slaughter and cruelty. If we all cut back on meat, less animals would be slaughtered, and the chance of them being slaughtered inhumanely will be reduced.

Yes. I use leather saddles and bridles. My riding boots are leather.
As I said, I have no problem with it.


----------



## Mrs B

horseluver50 said:


> If we all cut back on meat, less animals would be slaughtered, and the chance of them being slaughtered inhumanely will be reduced.
> quote]
> 
> Unfortunately, that's being a bit too idealistic. I would LOVE if inhumane slaughter was done away with, but I don't think reducing the amount of meat people consume is realistic.


----------



## horseluver50

> Unfortunately, that's being a bit too idealistic. I would LOVE if inhumane slaughter was done away with, but I don't think reducing the amount of meat people consume is realistic.


Are you serious? Its not unrealistic.. Some people ONLY eat meat, Im just saying a little bit.. just cut back a little bit. Do you think the world goes green in just one day. I bet the first person who thought of that, they were made fun of, and told, that is unrealistic. It may not happen, but it can get greener.
Not completely green, but better than it was.
Same with meat consumption, I just think if you cut back a tiny bit a day, you are not wasting.
Did you know that cows actually pollute the world? Their farts are harmful gases like cars. When people raise tons of them for meat, its polluting the world.

Im just saying this for information. But, Im not really all about it or follow it or anything.
Doesnt matter to me what you do.. its your life, and what makes you happy makes you happy 
Im not one of those people thats like "Dont eat meat. Dont ride horses.... etc."
Def. not me. Im just giving facts that support what Im trying to explain from another point of view 

Anyways yeah.. forget i said anything.. all I meant by what I said was that I hate inhumane slaughter. Thats all. Im sure everyone in the right mind and heart does.


----------



## Mrs B

horseluver50 said:


> Are you serious? Its not unrealistic.. Some people ONLY eat meat, Im just saying a little bit.. just cut back a little bit. Do you think the world goes green in just one day. I bet the first person who thought of that, they were made fun of, and told, that is unrealistic. It may not happen, but it can get greener.
> Not completely green, but better than it was.
> Same with meat consumption, I just think if you cut back a tiny bit a day, you are not wasting.
> Did you know that cows actually pollute the world? Their farts are harmful gases like cars. When people raise tons of them for meat, its polluting the world.
> 
> Im just saying this for information. But, Im not really all about it or follow it or anything.
> Doesnt matter to me what you do.. its your life, and what makes you happy makes you happy
> Im not one of those people thats like "Dont eat meat. Dont ride horses.... etc."
> Def. not me. Im just giving facts that support what Im trying to explain from another point of view
> 
> Anyways yeah.. forget i said anything.. all I meant by what I said was that I hate inhumane slaughter. Thats all. Im sure everyone in the right mind and heart does.


I was going to keep following this thread without saying anything, but the argument that cows emit enough methane to heavily affect global warming has always irked me.

Someone could also argue for humans to drink less milk, therefore reducing the need for dairy cows that burp and fart just as much as the cows that are slaughtered for meat.

Cow burps and farts contribute about 3.5% of U.S. greenhouse gas emissions. The majority of it comes from burning gasoline in the vehicles we drive (17%); 12% of greenhouse gas emissions comes from generating electricity, such as lighting, TVs, computers, refridgerators, etc.; industrial manufacturing makes up for 2%; burning jet fuel contributes 3%;...you get the picture.

Looking at it from an economic point of view, if a portion of the country reduced their beef intake, the resulting drop in prices in the industry's desperation to sell sell sell would spur on the remaining population to buy buy buy more beef and dairy products at the new lower prices. Beef would also then become a more popular foreign export in order to keep the profits up, so no matter how you look at it, us meat eaters eating less steaks and pot roast really won't be of much significance.

Okay, that's off my chest now. Sorry for hijacking the thread. Bottom line: Inhumane slaughter = BAD.


----------



## horseluver50

haha. yeah, i just remember someone saying something about cow farts :/
But, yeah, inhumane slaughter and cruel people are just cruel and should be shot.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth

I just can't love one animal and eat another. 
If they had the ability to speak I am sure they would tell us they do not want humans to do the things we do to them. They have nerve endings and feel pain, fear sadness.
This is why I don't eat meat...but don't judge others that do eat it.
I watched earthlings and mostly was so sad for all the animals out there suffering at our hands, that it is happening this very moment somewhere.


----------



## DarkEquine

I didn't visit the website and I didn't watch the video. I can guess what content is on it and I don't need to see it to get the idea. I am NOT a vegetarian, because I believe that it is an essential part to the human diet and health, but I have a fierce passion for animals. 
Yes, I know that we can live WITHOUT eating meat, but I don't see the need to struggle to find enough protein in alternative food sources. Don't chew me out, I don't want to get into an argument about how I'm "souless" and "cruel" because I eat meat. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and I'm just voicing mine.

I believe that the answer is NOT in consuming less meat (although I do agree that meat more than 1-2 times a day should be discouraged), and that most western countries have excellent slaughter house practices. It is in countries where animal welfare isn't such a priority, where I assume most of those clips originated, that I believe the change needs to be made. Educate and adapt. Thankyou.


----------



## Amberley

I feel physically sick after watching the trailer. But I know I can't stop eating meat.. I hate it and I want to be a vegetarian, I want to know how to >_< It's horrible. I feel sick at the moment and may throw up..

Please help me be a vegetarian, PM me.. please >_<


----------



## lacyloo

I'm sticking to my "abusive" ways


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

horseluver50 said:


> How do you know cows were made to be eaten?


Because they are ... domesticated cattle are bred for the meat and dairy industry, there are beef breeds which were developed to produce meat, and dairy breeds that were developed to produce milk. These animals are so far removed from their wild ancestors that they are barely the same species any more.

I eat meat, but i eat free range or organic meat.


----------



## Unwoven

That made me just... feel sick...Ughn.. 

I do eat meat.. but not often.. I tried being a vegeterian but I couldnt. :/

I Only eat ; Beef/Pork.. I kinda.. stay away from anything else.

I hate real fur but leather is another story.. 

If there are cows already being killed for meat? Why waste their skine? Might as well use it then have it go to waste. Their bones are already used and so are other things.. so leather isnt that bad. I only use leather for my horse stuff anyways. :/

Fur.. I hate.. you can say.. oh.. well they might be killed for meat as well.
I dont care.. its disgusting to me. 

Any other 'exotic' meat.. I dont dare touch. 
Like deer, bison, rabbit, etc.. no.


----------



## speedy da fish

RoxanneElizabeth said:


> I just can't love one animal and eat another.
> If they had the ability to speak I am sure they would tell us they do not want humans to do the things we do to them. They have nerve endings and feel pain, fear sadness.
> This is why I don't eat meat...but don't judge others that do eat it.
> I watched earthlings and mostly was so sad for all the animals out there suffering at our hands, that it is happening this very moment somewhere.





wanderlust said:


> I am a vegetarian, and try and only eat free range, organic eggs and milk. I try and not use leather when there is a suitable substitute. I don't wear fur.
> 
> But I do agree that a lot of the organizations are a bit over the top. There is a middle ground between the abuse and the exaggeration of how bad these industries are.


 
horray for vegetarians!

p.s. im a veggie


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

hahaha. Okay, first of all - You can't ride in a leather saddle and protest animal slaughter. No sir.

Secondly - You CANNOT say oh, I'm a vegetarian, but I eat eggs and seafood. Sorry. These are animals, too. Eggs will eventually be chickens. Seafood. As in, shrimp, lobster, fish... These are all living, breathing things, too. Sorry. You're not a vegetarian.

Lastly - So maybe animals slaughter has become inhumane. I'm sorry, but a few people not eating meat won't change that. And the idea of everyone not eating meat is completely unrealistic. Sorry. In fact, I love meat. Don't tell me to stop eating it. I like it. I don't eat it because I have to. I eat it because I want to. That doen't make me a bad person.


----------



## roro

ShannonSevenfold said:


> hahaha. Okay, first of all - You can't ride in a leather saddle and protest animal slaughter. No sir.
> 
> Secondly - You CANNOT say oh, I'm a vegetarian, but I eat eggs and seafood. Sorry. These are animals, too. Eggs will eventually be chickens. Seafood. As in, shrimp, lobster, fish... These are all living, breathing things, too. Sorry. You're not a vegetarian.
> 
> Lastly - So maybe animals slaughter has become inhumane. I'm sorry, but a few people not eating meat won't change that. And the idea of everyone not eating meat is completely unrealistic. Sorry. In fact, I love meat. Don't tell me to stop eating it. I like it. I don't eat it because I have to. I eat it because I want to. That doen't make me a bad person.


Agreed, especially about the leather. People don't realize that leather cows are separate from meat cows, the hides of meat cows are thrown away. Many people also do not realize that dairy cows have overall worse lives than meat cows- meat cows are often in open air pens while dairy cows are kept inside in stalls. I eat meat because it is within my right to. As long as the slaughterhouses are well-run then there isn't any problem with it.


----------



## lacyloo

ShannonSevenfold said:


> hahaha. Okay, first of all - You can't ride in a leather saddle and protest animal slaughter. No sir.
> 
> Secondly - You CANNOT say oh, I'm a vegetarian, but I eat eggs and seafood. Sorry. These are animals, too. Eggs will eventually be chickens. Seafood. As in, shrimp, lobster, fish... These are all living, breathing things, too. Sorry. You're not a vegetarian.
> 
> Lastly - So maybe animals slaughter has become inhumane. I'm sorry, but a few people not eating meat won't change that. And the idea of everyone not eating meat is completely unrealistic. Sorry. In fact, I love meat. Don't tell me to stop eating it. I like it. I don't eat it because I have to. I eat it because I want to. That doen't make me a bad person.


Agreed !!!


----------



## kevinshorses

roro said:


> Agreed, especially about the leather. People don't realize that leather cows are separate from meat cows, the hides of meat cows are thrown away. Many people also do not realize that dairy cows have overall worse lives than meat cows- meat cows are often in open air pens while dairy cows are kept inside in stalls. I eat meat because it is within my right to. As long as the slaughterhouses are well-run then there isn't any problem with it.


*None of that is true*. I worked in a slaughter plant for 9 years and let me tell you they use things you don't even know are in a cow. ALL the hides are saved and there is no such thing as a "leather" cow. Dairy cows are gennerally housed in open pens with narrow stalls that a cow can go in and lay down then stand up and back out of. They are in open pens and can move around as much as needed. I'm glad you eat meat but make sure what you are not perpetuating ignorance.


----------



## roro

kevinshorses said:


> *None of that is true*. I worked in a slaughter plant for 9 years and let me tell you they use things you don't even know are in a cow. ALL the hides are saved and there is no such thing as a "leather" cow. Dairy cows are gennerally housed in open pens with narrow stalls that a cow can go in and lay down then stand up and back out of. They are in open pens and can move around as much as needed. I'm glad you eat meat but make sure what you are not perpetuating ignorance.


Well I would hate to disagree with you but these are the things I have observed, not things I have made up in order to anger others. We live in two different lives and have seen very different things, perhaps I am not the only one who is ignorant.


----------



## White Foot

Shannon, A vegetarian is someone who eats eggs, dairy and seafood. A vegan doesn't eat any of that. Secondly, eggs, unless they're fertile, aren't baby chickens. And no one if forcing you to become one, or are they asking you to.


----------



## PaintsPwn

Meat is good, and as humans we are scientifically proven to be omnivores. We've been hunting and eating meat forever! Therefor, I feel it's essential, as compared to having to buy and invest a ton of money in vitamins and other sources to get your proteins, etc. Being vegetarian/organic is EXPENSIVE, and not everyone (me included!) can afford it.

In a perfect world we would have free range chickens for meat and eggs, cows that could leisurely graze in wide open pastures until their day comes, pigs that could root for whatever they pleased, etc. Unfortunately, the world is not perfect and unfortunately there's not enough power out there to yank the leash on Congress to make them hear "Hey, we want humane slaughtering methods!"


----------



## kevinshorses

roro said:


> Well I would hate to disagree with you but these are the things I have observed, not things I have made up in order to anger others. We live in two different lives and have seen very different things, perhaps I am not the only one who is ignorant.


We are living on two different planets if you think there are cows raised solely for thier hides.


----------



## LolHorse

kevinshorses said:


> *None of that is true*. I worked in a slaughter plant for 9 years and let me tell you they use things you don't even know are in a cow. ALL the hides are saved and there is no such thing as a "leather" cow. Dairy cows are gennerally housed in open pens with narrow stalls that a cow can go in and lay down then stand up and back out of. They are in open pens and can move around as much as needed. I'm glad you eat meat but make sure what you are not perpetuating ignorance.


I was watching a show, (Dirty Jobs on Discovery Channel) it was about a company or state runned or funded group that went out to pick up dead farm animals that died from natural causes, they save the hides for *leather* and grind up the rest of the animal for *make up*, sometimes save the hoofs for *geletin*, and a ton of other uses. The rest of the body is also used for *chicken food, dog food, pig food* (they process the cow and make it into a liquid and heat it). I don't know how many places do this, but no part of the cow is unused! 

Dirty Jobs: Skinning a Cow : Video : Discovery Channel


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

Equestriun said:


> Shannon, A vegetarian is someone who eats eggs, dairy and seafood. A vegan doesn't eat any of that. Secondly, eggs, unless they're fertile, aren't baby chickens. And no one if forcing you to become one, or are they asking you to.


I respectfully disagree. If you think about it, wouldn't it make sense that a *vege*tarian is someone/something that eats *vegetation*? Like, fruits and vegetables. I honestly don't see how you can't classify seafood as meat...


Also, about dairy farming - I think I can talk first hand on this. The range of care for dairy and meat cows varies greatly. Around here, most beef cows are free-range, grass-fed, never-come-inside-to-be-bothered animals. Sounds pretty dang happy to me. But this is far different from the massive feedlots in places like California. Now, dairy farming - I work on two different farms. One of them, a small family farm milking around 50 cows treats their animals like dirt. Some of them have broken or over-grown hooves, huge hematomas without vet attention, lacerations, beat and scared the crap out of. This is why I'm working on quitting this job. The other farm, a bigger farm milking over 200 cows. Their feet are trimmed regularily, cuts stitched up, stalls bedded twice a week, employees reprimanded for beating or screaming at cows, etc. So you see, there is no standard of care. So to say that ALL these cows are treated poorly is just not fair to the farmers who actually care about their animals.


----------



## JadedEyes

The movie was very disturbing. But I am a meat eater. I don't think I could ever not be a meat eater. I like it too much. But I treat my animals with respect. Heck, they got it better than me. Hehehe...

The odd thing about this video is that they compared specism with racism and sexism. It's a little odd to be doing that. Especially when their sexism argument was about women getting the right to vote. Did anyone else find that a little weird? How was that a bad thing?


----------



## JadedEyes

The only real way to get better treatment for animals is to regulate the **** out of it...which is a policital agenda. There is no way that you becoming a vegetarian or vegan will stop the harsh treatment of animals. Laws need to be made and enforced for any kind of difference to be made.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

JadedEyes said:


> The only real way to get better treatment for animals is to regulate the **** out of it...which is a policital agenda. There is no way that you becoming a vegetarian or vegan will stop the harsh treatment of animals. Laws need to be made and enforced for any kind of difference to be made.


Exactly.


----------



## Kashmere

reining girl said:


> Cows were made to be eaten!! im sick of all this poor cows poor animals, they should not be eaten, bla bla bla. if we didnt do anything with them, we would be overrun with cows and other animals!!


No, I disagree.
Why are there so many cows? Because we breed them for our food!
I'm pretty positive that, when the day comes we all say 'No more cows will be eaten now', the massive breeding for these animals will stop too 
(Though I HIGHLY doubt that is EVER going to happen)

(And I am not a vegetarian, I love my beef and pork and chicken too :angel: )


----------



## lacyloo

JadedEyes said:


> The movie was very disturbing. But I am a meat eater. I don't think I could ever not be a meat eater. I like it too much. But I treat my animals with respect. Heck, they got it better than me. Hehehe...
> 
> The odd thing about this video is that they compared specism with racism and sexism. It's a little odd to be doing that. Especially when their sexism argument was about women getting the right to vote. Did anyone else find that a little weird? How was that a bad thing?


Ditto. I watched it last night on google. To many* false* statements for me to quote... I was like "wow" I want my hour and half back .

They showed animals being killed with a bolt gun and how "cruel" it was... BS, I would rather them be stunned with a captive bolt than, their throats slit while they are fully conscious. 

Am I still going to eat meat, hunt, fish, trap ? *YES*


----------



## White Foot

I by no means am a vegan, or vegetarian. 

The movie is right, if you look at the big picture. Don't look at the little things that you guys are going to pick apart and ridicule saying things like "Oh that doesn't really happen", it obviously does. 

This movie really makes you think...
Humans think everything is an object and can be controlled. What makes us more intelligent? What makes us so much better? Why do we get to choose when something dies? 

I especially love the quote in the beginning "Granted, these animals don't have all the desires we humans have; granted they do not comprehend everything we humans comprehend." Animals just like us though comprehend some of the same things "food, water, shelter and companionship, freedom of movement and avoidance of pain"


----------



## wannahorse22

The wierd thing is that most of our tack is made of leather, and yet we are protesting against this stuff...just a thought

O, and by the way..eating meat and such is the way of life.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth

We are disturbingly far from what the smaller farms of the past are...raising chickens that are pumped so full of hormones that they can't stand at 30 days old, when they are slaughtered...did everyone realize that a roaster chicken is only 30 days old? 
I don't eat meat and don't judge those that do, but no matter if you eat meat or not you have to admit we as humans could be treating them with a lot more kindness, as we use them for whatever we will.


----------



## lacyloo

Its not just the hormones that make them big, Its the breed. No matter how you raise the Broilers, they need to be butchered at 45 days tops, it would be cruel not to kill them. (I always free range mine)

Our small private school took a field trip to one of the local chicken houses. It was very disgusting. Thats one of the reasons I prefer home grown meat because I know where it came from.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth

Whether some breeds grow faster & larger than others isn't the real point I am trying to make, it is the fact that factory farming has changed the way that animals are raised, fed, medicated and killed..and that we as humans could be doing a lot better. But it is all about the $almighty dollar$ so I highly doubt that it will change anytime soon.


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12

OK...That video made me cry :'(
I am a meat eater! But i wear fur from animals that are used for meat. If you think about it: if the animal is used for meat you might as well use the fur and skin so it doesn't just sit there and go to waste. I would NEVER wear fur that comes from animals not intended for meat usage.

If we don't shoot/slaughter, Deer, Ducks, Cattle, Pigs, all of the animals used for food then the area with get over popullated. And they animals with die off because there won't be enough food for all of them, especially in the wild.


----------



## Nutty Saddler

OK watched the film - nothing that I haven't seen before ( sadly ).
What a person does or doesn't eat has no - or very little meaning on how they treat an animal. In the film there was also horse racing ( we gonna ban that next ) .

Animal husbandry for the purposes of either part of the food chain or for entertainment will always be a controversial issue - those that eat meat or use animals in anyway are not responsible for those that abuse animals.

If you want to be absolutely - animal friendly - for a start , then I suggest that you stop riding your horse -and demolish every house and road between Yellowstone NTL park and the Pacific - also all human habitation in the mid-west US . This will allow for the ' natural ' migration of the herbivore herds in those areas . 

EVERYONE is overlooking the cause of all our problems .
In 1900 the earth's human population was 1.5bn in 2009 it was 6.9bn - what are we all going to eat - do the math.

If an apple tree has a yield of 100 apples per year and a person needs to eat 2 apples per day then each person will eat 730 apples - that's 7 trees per person - or 42bn apple trees . If an apple tree needs 4 Sq mt then that's 168bn sq mt. And that's just for everyone to eat 2 apples each day.
Now factor in berries grain crops and every other vegetable food supply -- where exactly do the vegetarians suggest we live.

If we are told - ok chickens are good , they produce eggs. Each person will eat 2 eggs per day and a free range chicken produces 1 egg per day and needs 10 sq mt - that's 20sq mt per person or 140bn sq mt - just fro 2 eggs per day per person

Now we are told that in 2050 the earths population will exceed 20bn

Are you scared yet - global warming will be the least of our problems 


And anyway - what has food production got to do with animal abuse , absolutely nothing.


----------



## beckyarchie

people saying that vegetarians eat seafood are very much mistaken :|
pescatarians eat seafood, true vegetarians do not.
if these people consider themselves as vegetarians, they should re-assess.
i think there is nothing wrong with eating meat, i love it and would never stop. however i would never harm or mistreat an animal, im just realistic about the world we live in.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

beckyarchie said:


> people saying that vegetarians eat seafood are very much mistaken :|
> pescatarians eat seafood, true vegetarians do not.
> if these people consider themselves as vegetarians, they should re-assess.


Thank you.


----------



## GoldRush

"...How do you know cows were made to be eaten?..."
Because they're delicious?! And soooo good with A-1 sauce!
OK, just kidding. I don't eat 'red meat' because my body has a hard time digesting it...I pay the price if I eat any beef! Do I think it's wrong to eat meat? No. Cows are prey animals (Eyes on the side of the head), humans are predators (eyes in front of head). We are omniverous. We were born to hunt and gather. I tried being a vegetarian once, and it lasted all of two weeks. My body couldn't sustain on just fruits and nuts. It is a concious decision to be veggie or vegan, and I applaud you for being able to do it. However, I don't believe that I should be ridiculed for eating the way God intended me to eat. I like leather, and until there is a better cheaper substitute for it, will continue to use leather. Animal products make life better and easier...for me. I don't wear fur because I don't agree with that practice, which is MY concious decision.
Films like this ARE propaganda. They do serve to raise public awareness, yes, but more importantly, they raise contributions to their corporation. It's big business. See PETA, Greenpeace, et al for confirmation.


----------



## jagman6201

Nutty Saddler said:


> OK watched the film - nothing that I haven't seen before ( sadly ).
> What a person does or doesn't eat has no - or very little meaning on how they treat an animal. In the film there was also horse racing ( we gonna ban that next ) .
> 
> Animal husbandry for the purposes of either part of the food chain or for entertainment will always be a controversial issue - those that eat meat or use animals in anyway are not responsible for those that abuse animals.
> 
> If you want to be absolutely - animal friendly - for a start , then I suggest that you stop riding your horse -and demolish every house and road between Yellowstone NTL park and the Pacific - also all human habitation in the mid-west US . This will allow for the ' natural ' migration of the herbivore herds in those areas .
> 
> EVERYONE is overlooking the cause of all our problems .
> In 1900 the earth's human population was 1.5bn in 2009 it was 6.9bn - what are we all going to eat - do the math.
> 
> If an apple tree has a yield of 100 apples per year and a person needs to eat 2 apples per day then each person will eat 730 apples - that's 7 trees per person - or 42bn apple trees . If an apple tree needs 4 Sq mt then that's 168bn sq mt. And that's just for everyone to eat 2 apples each day.
> Now factor in berries grain crops and every other vegetable food supply -- where exactly do the vegetarians suggest we live.
> 
> If we are told - ok chickens are good , they produce eggs. Each person will eat 2 eggs per day and a free range chicken produces 1 egg per day and needs 10 sq mt - that's 20sq mt per person or 140bn sq mt - just fro 2 eggs per day per person
> 
> Now we are told that in 2050 the earths population will exceed 20bn
> 
> Are you scared yet - global warming will be the least of our problems
> 
> 
> And anyway - what has food production got to do with animal abuse , absolutely nothing.


Excellent post.


----------



## GoldRush

OK...watched about two minutes of the trailer, and got sickened. Truly a propoganda film, taking the worst of the worst cases, and narrowing it down to a brief clip for sheer shock value. Makes sense then that this film took 6 years to make. If this type of abuse and horrific practice were rampant, it would take six days to make...the footage would be easy to obtain. But it took six years to get enough footage to make a feature length film. So, (and forgive me if I am making this sound too elementary) they really had to work hard to find places in the world that used these practices in order to get footage to use in the film. That would make these practices the exception rather than the rule.
By the way, did you notice the bright orange "DONATE" button on the front page of the web site? Did anyone donate? Does anyone think that, by donating your money to these people, an animal's life will be saved or made any better?
I'm just saying.....


----------



## Vidaloco

Since this thread was started over a year ago, I think everything has been pretty well covered. Its being closed. If you wish to start another feel free.


----------

